# The Cure for Type 1 Diabetes?



## Northerner (Jun 17, 2016)

Thought parents might be interested in reading Jess' thoughts of living with Type 1 and prospects of a cure - a positive view of growing up with a chronic condition (Jess had to have her pancreas removed within hours of her birth):

https://pancreasless.wordpress.com/2016/06/16/__trashed/

Something I've often thought of myself, but from a very different perspective, having only become diabetic aged 49 - it's certainly played a very big role in my life over the past 8 years, and it has in many ways been far from negative. I've met many brave, wonderful, funny, weird people, and it's probably resulted in me taking much better care of myself in late middle age that I might otherwise have done, and in better health than many of my peers.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 17, 2016)

As you know Northy, I have been T1 since 3yr old. Before I can remember what it was like.   I work a lot with Prof Shaw at Newcastle uni.  Please have a look on the web "NUC Diabetes" . A really good bunch of Drs.   Real hope in my eyes.  Am going to walk Scar fell this year for them


----------



## trophywench (Jun 17, 2016)

I think I'd miss it too Alan.

Doesn't mean I don't want there to be a cure, just not 100% certain I want it to be available to me anytime very soon, to give me enough time to get used to it, before I 'shuffle off .... ' ?


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jun 17, 2016)

You have to be positive and not let it stop you from doing whatever you want to.  I've probably pushed myself harder because of it.  However I wouldn't wish it on anyone and certainly a 'cure' would be welcomed by me or prevention would stop future generations from having to live with it.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 17, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> You have to be positive and not let it stop you from doing whatever you want to.  I've probably pushed myself harder because of it.  However I wouldn't wish it on anyone and certainly a 'cure' would be welcomed by me or prevention would stop future generations from having to live with it.


Yes, I think that's the thing Matt - it would be great if no-one else had to get it in the future!  I do know, however, that I have been very fortunate to get excellent care and support, so it's easy for me to say it's something I can live with, I'm sure there are many, many people who would have a very different perspective.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 17, 2016)

I would jump through 20 million hoops for a cure


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 25, 2016)

HOBIE said:


> As you know Northy, I have been T1 since 3yr old. Before I can remember what it was like.   I work a lot with Prof Shaw at Newcastle uni.  Please have a look on the web "NUC Diabetes" . A really good bunch of Drs.   Real hope in my eyes.  Am going to walk Scar fell this year for them


Has anyone had a look ?  Nice positive specialists


----------



## trophywench (Jun 25, 2016)

Well that's all very well if you happen to live in NUC's catchment area - the same as it was totally brill round here when so much research for D was done at Warwick Uni Med School and it's environs.

It all goes back to being very ordinary again within just a couple of years of it moving on to other Unis, though.  That's because all the really interested medics apply to go and work at where it's all happening, so you get left with the 'Also Rans'. 

So - enjoy it whilst you may!


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 25, 2016)

I dare you to have a look everyone, its very good site


----------



## Copepod (Jun 26, 2016)

Scientists publish their findings in peer reviewed journals, precisely so that other researchers can learn from their discoveries, then take them further. So, the whole world can benefit from work done by researchers at Wariwch, Newcastle or wherever. Except that multi centre research involving scientists from UK and other EU countries will become more difficult in coming years.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 26, 2016)

I was trying to make it very hopeful for young families etc & someone has to come along & make it not so.    Thank you but LIFE should not be like this.  Once again have a look at the web site from NUC.  It I fantastic with a very very good set of DRS. IIts someone else you need to get at.  Not me.    Ps I have done something for charity EVERY year for lots of charities.  Some people try to knock me down for spelling


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 16, 2016)

I would encourage anyone to have a look at this site !


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 15, 2016)

HOBIE said:


> I would encourage anyone to have a look at this site !


Please have a look


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 5, 2016)

I would seriously encourage anyone to have a look at the site !


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 10, 2016)

HOBIE said:


> I would seriously encourage anyone to have a look at the site !


Go on I dare you


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 15, 2016)

HOBIE said:


> As you know Northy, I have been T1 since 3yr old. Before I can remember what it was like.   I work a lot with Prof Shaw at Newcastle uni.  Please have a look on the web "NUC Diabetes" . A really good bunch of Drs.   Real hope in my eyes.  Am going to walk Scar fell this year for them


Please have a look at the web site to see what is going on in this country


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 27, 2016)

HOBIE said:


> As you know Northy, I have been T1 since 3yr old. Before I can remember what it was like.   I work a lot with Prof Shaw at Newcastle uni.  Please have a look on the web "NUC Diabetes" . A really good bunch of Drs.   Real hope in my eyes.  Am going to walk Scar fell this year for them


Hope !


----------



## SB2015 (Sep 27, 2016)

trophywench said:


> I think I'd miss it too Alan.
> 
> Doesn't mean I don't want there to be a cure, just not 100% certain I want it to be available to me anytime very soon, to give me enough time to get used to it, before I 'shuffle off .... ' ?



Hello TrophyWench.  Good to have you back.  I hope you are well.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 27, 2016)

SB2015 said:


> Hello TrophyWench.  Good to have you back.  I hope you are well.


Psst! TW wrote that in June...


----------



## SB2015 (Sep 27, 2016)

So where is she?


----------



## Northerner (Sep 28, 2016)

SB2015 said:


> So where is she?


Most likely on holiday


----------



## grainger (Sep 28, 2016)

Personally I'd give anything (well almost anything) to have a cure.


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 28, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> You have to be positive and not let it stop you from doing whatever you want to.  I've probably pushed myself harder because of it.  However I wouldn't wish it on anyone and certainly a 'cure' would be welcomed by me or prevention would stop future generations from having to live with it.


Well said Matt ! Pls have a look & raise some money for a cure


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 28, 2016)

grainger said:


> Personally I'd give anything (well almost anything) to have a cure.


Good for you Grainger.  Here's hoping !


----------

